# 240 s14 '95 mods?



## bigb0ycds (Jul 24, 2013)

*240 s12 mods?*

Hi, I recently purchased a used s12 with a stock ka20 and no additional mods. I want to build this into a nice drifter/daily but I don't know where to start. Any ideas on what I should do and how much itll cost? any help would be highly appreciated.


----------

